# MMA Sounds Off on Presidential Election



## blaked (Jan 10, 2008)

Taken from Sherdog homepage:

http://www.sherdog.com/news/articles/mma-sounds-off-on-presidential-election-15037

*Matt Lindland*: My campaign’s going all right. I expect it to be super close. As for the presidential election, I’m voting for McCain because he’s closer to me on lot of the issues, and he’s the best we’ve got right now. I think the number one thing has gotta be this economy, creating jobs and keeping jobs in the U.S. Obviously, they’re focusing on taxes and jobs, and we haven’t even heard a lot of foreign policy. You can’t just sit back and talk about it. You gotta step up. 

*Chael Sonnen*: I’m voting for McCain. He’s conservative, and I’m a conservative, too. I think the war is important, and the economy … that’s a fight in and of itself. 

*Frank Trigg*: Obama, because from a mindset of having to deal with Bush for the last eight years, why would I want to do that again for four years? The reason the economy is in the pot -- it’s not because of [George W.] Bush or [Bill] Clinton or [George] Bush I; it’s because of [Ronald] Reagan. It’s the same theory McCain’s gonna use, the trickle-down theory. It didn’t work then, and it won’t work now. I have no idea of when he’s gonna pull the troops out. We’re nowhere near winning that war in Afghanistan. We’re stupidly over there fighting. It’s not gonna make any sense. It’s gonna take a long time. It’s not a casual withdrawal. McCain doesn’t have a smart enough plan, even with his war expertise. 

*John Hackleman*: Taxes and Iraq. I’m undecided, because I think there are humongous pros and cons for both guys. Definitely no on [Proposition] 8 [the California initiative banning gay marriage]. I can’t believe a guy wore a “Yes on Prop 8” vest into the cage [Saturday] at Rumble in the Park in Fresno. … I’ve got two half-gay fighters. Who is he to say no? It angered me, and he ended up losing. I’m sorry he lost. [He’s] a really nice guy. It just seems it’s kind of racist … gay-cist. 

*Karo Parisyan*: The deal is I always said I’m an entertainer. I don’t really get into politics. If I gotta go with somebody, it’s Obama. First of all, McCain was against MMA, which is my field, and second of all, the overall outlook for Obama, how composed he is, what kind of proposals he puts on every single thing we think about and we do. Everything he does, bro, it fits me and suits me. I like his tax issues, and I like him recognizing the genocide of Armenians, and I think it’s time for an African-American president. If McCain wins, he’s old, and if he dies, who’s gonna be the president? A woman? The world is already mad at us. They’ll lash out at us even more. 

*Chuck Liddell:* McCain. I don’t think he’s got a shot to win, but I’m voting for McCain. I don’t want to raise my taxes. I’m in that bracket. Obviously, the economy, you know … the basics right now are our economy [and] the war; those are the main things -- the economy and people losing their houses. I’m not real happy with how they’re handling it, obviously. 

*Joe Stevenson*: McCain. 

*Heath Herring*: McCain. The two most important issues to me are foreign policy and taxes. 

*Juanito Ibarra*: Obama. You know, to me I’ve always been a middle-class, union guy, an average type of guy. I know Mr. McCain. He helped with the Muhammad Ali Act. I was the West Coast chairman of the boxing organizing committee to develop that. He’s a good guy. He spoke against MMA in the beginning, but he was very uneducated about it. I think people still hold a grudge against him for that, but he’s said, “Hey, I was unaware there were rules, and I support anything people do in an organized manner.” But I think Obama’s for the middle class. He helps the unions, the middle class. He’s gonna help evaluate where our dollars go and how this war has been dictating our lives. They’ve been out there a little too long. It’s another Vietnam. It’s crazy. 

*Mike Roberts:* McCain, because I don’t like Obama. He’s gonna try and take all my money and give it to somebody else. I ain’t having that. 

*Travis Lutter*: I currently do not vote because of the Electoral College system. I have considered starting to vote but don’t feel that the current system works when my vote isn’t going to the candidate but to a representative to vote for me. 

*Eddie Bravo*: I am not voting. Voting is an illusion. Both “candidates” are working for the same team -- the Illuminati. The election is just a fake reality show. You can’t get as far as Obama and McCain and not be bought and sold long ago. The machine is too strong. Just buckle up and hold on for the scary ride that’s coming and try to get as much as possible before the derailing of our empire. 

*Monte Cox*: I’m an Obama guy. I just can’t go for another old guy again. I just don’t want a 72-year-old. I just like the stuff Obama says and how he handles himself, and I’m ready to try to do something different. I think everything is about the economy and [getting] the dollar back up there. I’m a guy just getting back from Japan now. I travel all over, and the dollar is for s--t. It’s not like it used to be. The dollar used to be so strong, and the economy used to be so strong. That stuff has to change. 

*Mike Swick*: I definitely have thought about it. I have done a lot of research and take this very seriously. I am voting for the candidate that I feel, through overwhelming research, is the best option. Important issues are the economy, the war, health care, oil, clean energy and the reputation of our country as a whole worldwide. 

*Seth Petruzelli*: That’s all we are hearing about is the presidential race. I guess it’s for a good reason. Well, some issues are important to me and, no, gay marriage isn’t one of them, a--holes. It’s stem cell research and obviously the economy. I am all for the betterment of the human race and living longer with the science of stem cell, so on that note, it’s Obama. I also own my own business, so the economy and taxes are important, as well, and I’m afraid that Obama’s going to tax the hell out of my business. On the other hand, just him being elected could stimulate the economy enough because people want a change, and I could see bigger sales out of it. I’m still up in the air. 

*Luigi Fioravanti*: I am not voting at all. I think the government is corrupt, and so are the politicians. I used to care about all this political crap, but now I don’t care for politics. It makes people crazy. [Of] all the places I have seen, I still think we live in the best country.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

wrong section


----------



## Zemelya (Sep 23, 2007)

> John Hackleman: I’ve got two half-gay fighters.


Whoa... what's a half gay ?


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

LMFAO @ Eddie Bravo


----------



## Scarecrow (Mar 20, 2008)

Zemelya said:


> Whoa... what's a half gay ?


Maybe they're in "transition".


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

I am surprised that most of the fighters are for McCain. He is the same guy that wanted to ban MMA back in the day. What a jerk.


----------



## Scarecrow (Mar 20, 2008)

SideWays222 said:


> I am surprised that most of the fighters are for McCain. He is the same guy that wanted to ban MMA back in the day. What a jerk.


It was McCain's efforts that helped clean up the sport and make it what we all enjoy today. I think it's fair to say that if McCain wasn't such an abject opponent of the rules of MMA in the early 90s, the sport would have continued to be a bloodsport and never would gotten where it is today.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Damn! Lutter's even lazy when it comes to voting! j/k- he is actually right about the Electoral College being a sham.​


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Lol at Karo "Then whos going to be President? A woman?"
I hope something was lost in translation.

Juanito and Trigg seem to be the most informed. And by that I mean the ones I agree with.


----------



## trey_trey (May 8, 2008)

i'm not surprised at all. these guys have that inner voice of whats right is right! our forefathers set everything up a certain way for a reason. they would'nt believe what our country has come to. most of the fighters have it in their blood, imo. karo, on the other hand, is a nut.


----------



## K Powers (Sep 6, 2008)

I think after this crazy election I can totally understand and possibly agree with Bravo and Luigi. (Concerning certain aspects)


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

> *Karo Parisyan*: [...]If McCain wins, he’s old, and if he dies, who’s gonna be the president? A woman? The world is already mad at us. They’ll lash out at us even more.





> *Eddie Bravo*: I am not voting. Voting is an illusion. Both “candidates” are working for the same team -- the Illuminati. The election is just a fake reality show.





> *Seth Petruzelli*: [...]Well, some issues are important to me and, no, gay marriage isn’t one of them, a--holes.


I LOL'd


Zemelya said:


> Whoa... what's a half gay ?


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bisexual


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

SideWays222 said:


> I am surprised that most of the fighters are for McCain. He is the same guy that wanted to ban MMA back in the day. What a jerk.


Well if it wasn't for McCain mma wouldn't be were it is today. Listen to Dana White talk about McCain and you'll see why most are voting for McCain. Plus they don't want more of there money taken away in taxes.


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

[email protected] Chuck Lidell doesnt want his taxes raised.

Homie, dont you think you got enough money...let alone sponsors and stock/incentives?


hmmm.....Frank Trigg seemed to expound the most on his position.


----------



## Meshuggeth (May 26, 2008)

Bravo and Fiorvanti made me laugh.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

I can't begin to conjure up the awesomeness that might be Rogan and Bravo shooting shit with a bag of weed. 

What the hell is half gay?



yorT said:


> Well if it wasn't for McCain mma wouldn't be were it is today. Listen to Dana White talk about McCain and you'll see why most are voting for McCain. Plus they don't want more of there money taken away in taxes.


Like Herring and Liddell said, they care about taxes and foreign policy. I'm not going on a political rant and really couldn't care who takes it, but a lot of people aren't informed enough when it comes to voting for Obama. Like give some more reasoning besides "he's not old lolol" "McCain = Bush"


----------



## Emericanaddict (Dec 31, 2006)

Scarecrow said:


> It was McCain's efforts that helped clean up the sport and make it what we all enjoy today. I think it's fair to say that if McCain wasn't such an abject opponent of the rules of MMA in the early 90s, the sport would have continued to be a bloodsport and never would gotten where it is today.



Lawlz all McCain did was wine and piss and moan until we were forced to start wearing our current MMA gloves. Unfortunately its just a facade because all the gloves do is allow fighters to hit each other even harder and more often to the cranium because they arnt as worried about breaking their own hands as they were without the gloves. So really he made the sport a bit more dangerous wouldnt you say?


----------



## XitUp (Jan 11, 2007)

Terry77 said:


> I'm not going on a political rant and really couldn't care who takes it, but a lot of people aren't informed enough when it comes to voting for Obama. Like give some more reasoning besides "he's not old lolol" "McCain = Bush"


Yup, and lots of people vote for McCain because they are racist ********.

Can we stop making stupid generalisations please?


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

LOL some of these are hilarious. Karo's such a prick :laugh:


----------



## trey_trey (May 8, 2008)

there are some stupid mo-fo's on this forum. i'm gone dont try to respond, i wont be here to see it and i wont be back! f*ck you!


----------



## XitUp (Jan 11, 2007)

Aw, poor thing :'(


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

> Eddie Bravo: I am not voting. Voting is an illusion. Both “candidates” are working for the same team -- the Illuminati.


Big props to him. He's got the balls to say it in public, he big time earned my respect.


----------



## Scarecrow (Mar 20, 2008)

XitUp said:


> Yup, and lots of people vote for McCain because they are racist ********.
> 
> Can we stop making stupid generalisations please?


For once we agree on something. Someone call the devil and ask him what the temperature is down there...


----------



## joppp (Apr 21, 2007)

blaked said:


> *John Hackleman*: Taxes and Iraq. I’m undecided, because I think there are humongous pros and cons for both guys. Definitely no on [Proposition] 8 [the California initiative banning gay marriage]. I can’t believe a guy wore a “Yes on Prop 8” vest into the cage [Saturday] at Rumble in the Park in Fresno. … I’ve got two half-gay fighters. Who is he to say no? It angered me, and he ended up losing. I’m sorry he lost. [He’s] a really nice guy. It just seems it’s kind of racist … gay-cist.
> 
> *Eddie Bravo*: I am not voting. Voting is an illusion. Both “candidates” are working for the same team -- the Illuminati. The election is just a fake reality show. You can’t get as far as Obama and McCain and not be bought and sold long ago. The machine is too strong. Just buckle up and hold on for the scary ride that’s coming and try to get as much as possible before the derailing of our empire.


I found these (especially the Eddie Bravo one) absolutely HILARIOUS. War Hackleman for not being gay-cist anyways :thumbsup:.

P.S. what is it with USA and conspiracy theories anywas?


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

joppp said:


> P.S. what is it with USA and conspiracy theories anywas?


Interview with Aaron Russo, Hollywood producer and political activist (passed away last year). Listen to what he has to say:

http://www.dailymotion.com/relevanc..._aaron-russo-sur-le-911-le-cfr-et-ro_politics


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

I'm surprised at the number of MMA fighters that would vote for the guy that tried to end their sport/career 14 years ago. 

I know McCain has said that it is better with the new regulations, but I wouldn't take it the next step to assume that he is no longer an enemy of the sport.

Also, props to Hackleman for pointing out the bigotry of proposition 8. I can't believe people actually passed this...


----------



## _Destruction_ (Oct 7, 2008)

Yes on prop 8.

Prop 8 will let them teach elementary school children about gay marriage.They will teach them that being a *** is perfectly normal and acceptable.
I dont care if you call me whatever, but the school shouldnt be allowed to teach gay marriage, and it shouldnt be legalized either.

Go ahead and neg rep me for telling it like it is.


----------



## LoganDaBoxer (Sep 30, 2008)

MMA is not cockfighting, McCain.


----------



## Sinister (Nov 19, 2007)

_Destruction_ said:


> Yes on prop 8.
> 
> Prop 8 will let them teach elementary school children about gay marriage.They will teach them that being a *** is perfectly normal and acceptable.
> I dont care if you call me whatever, but the school shouldnt be allowed to teach gay marriage, and it shouldnt be legalized either.
> ...


So teaching children than homosexuals are just people who prefer to mingle with their own sex, is perfectly fine and acceptable is wrong for school? I guess your right, because your parents obviously did a wonderful job teaching you how it really is.

I'm not the biggest fan of homosexuals either, but it's there choice to be gay and guess what kid, there is nothing you can do about it.


----------



## _Destruction_ (Oct 7, 2008)

Sinister said:


> So teaching children than homosexuals are just people who prefer to mingle with their own sex, is perfectly fine and acceptable is wrong for school? I guess your right, because your parents obviously did a wonderful job teaching you how it really is.
> 
> I'm not the biggest fan of homosexuals either, but it's there choice to be gay and guess what kid, there is nothing you can do about it.


No, I think the school shouldnt teach about gay marriage.It should be left alone.If a parents wants to tell their kid about gay marriage, they can.But the school should have nothing to do with it.

Btw, you have no right calling me "kid".I may very well be older than you.


----------



## Sinister (Nov 19, 2007)

_Destruction_ said:


> No, I think the school shouldnt teach about gay marriage.It should be left alone.If a parents wants to tell their kid about gay marriage, they can.But the school should have nothing to do with it.
> 
> Btw, you have no right calling me "kid".I may very well be older than you.


You probably are older than me, I refer people to "kid" a lot. And I actually do have a right to call you "kid", just like you have a right to hate gays.

Why can't schools touch on gay marriages? They touch on pretty much everything else but religion, what is the big deal about telling children why Bobby might have two daddies or Cindy having two mommies?

It's the way of life. Just because you find homosexuality something obscene and "not normal" doesn't mean kids shouldn't know about it, it's a huge issue right now and they should learning being gay is normal.

Look at the way you view homosexuality. A lot of people here would agree it is a rude outlook on the gays, I can only imagine how many others feel that same way, and those people will teach there kids the same feelings which won't solve any problems at all only furthering hate against gays which shouldn't happen.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Seein as how being gay is a chemical reaction in the brain just like being straight is there should be no reason to call it Abnormal. People having been gay since the beginning of humans and there will still be gay people when human existence ends. There is no reason for gay people to be able to marry. If they love each other there should be no law that sais they cant be together. The definition of marriage is "a women and a man" but you got to look at the facts. The person that wrote that definition was most likely an racist dumb ******* who probably didn't believe gay people existed or if he did he probably thought it was a disease. No reason for us to not be able to edit the definition up a bit.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

_Destruction_ said:


> No, I think the school shouldnt teach about gay marriage.It should be left alone.If a parents wants to tell their kid about gay marriage, they can.But the school should have nothing to do with it.
> 
> Btw, you have no right calling me "kid".I may very well be older than you.


well you sure a hell dont act like it you dumb son of a bitch.


I for one am not gay but I honestly find it horrifyingly absurd to be like you are towards gay people. Sure its a way of life and they have a right to it if they want, but tis also a GENETICLY CODED ATTRIBUTE dipshit. Some people do not HAVE the choice weither to be homosexual or not, just like african americans dont have a choice of skin color. So yes, like Hack said you're basically a racist bigamist moron who has no ******* understand of A) how the world works outside of (presumably) their religion or beliefs and B ) has no ******* understand of the US constitution or for that matter basic human rights.


----------



## _Destruction_ (Oct 7, 2008)

Prop 8 passed  
Im so happy. :thumb02:


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

_Destruction_ said:


> Prop 8 passed
> Im so happy. :thumb02:


Give it a year, maybe less, more maybe. But it'll be legalized again.


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

ok.... TraMaI and Destruction need too calm down or i have to start deleting


----------



## _Destruction_ (Oct 7, 2008)

norway1 said:


> ok.... TraMaI and Destruction need too calm down or i have to start deleting


That was ******* uncalled for.I stated my views without personally attacking any member of this forum, yet I get an infraction just like that ***** that insulted me?


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

he said calm down, if there is a problem pm him. Leave your bad attitude out of this thread


----------



## _Destruction_ (Oct 7, 2008)

I dont HAVE a bad attitude


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

_Destruction_ said:


> I dont HAVE a bad attitude


Lol, that post just gives me the mental image of a child immediately post temper tantrum. It just seems like something they'd say, including the emphasis on have.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

Bigotry is alive and well in California. It amazes me that the propaganda around Prop. 8 is actually believed. 

Gay Marriage being legalized does not force unwilling pastors/priests to marry gay couples. Nor does it change the school curriculum to teach children about homosexuals. 

However, even if it did change the school curriculum to teach about gay people, is that really a bad thing? Should children have normal things hidden from them so they can grow up as bigoted as their parents? I don't think so. 

If you want to pass your bigotry on to your kids, teach them that gays are evil at home and that way it won't matter what the schools teach them. That is, unless your children think logically more than you do and then they might become better than you.

("you" does not refer to any one person, simply all those that voted "yes" on Prop 8.)

The best thing is that the ACLU has already files suit, and is taking this back the state supreme court. Hopefully, it can get all the way to the U.S. Supreme court and we can put this issue to rest once and for all. 

Won't it be funny if that happens? That would mean that all those Right-wing zealots would have brought about the nationalization of gay marriage because of their intollerance in Cali.


----------



## _Destruction_ (Oct 7, 2008)

Davisty69 said:


> Bigotry is alive and well in California. It amazes me that the propaganda around Prop. 8 is actually believed.
> 
> Gay Marriage being legalized does not force unwilling pastors/priests to marry gay couples. Nor does it change the school curriculum to teach children about homosexuals.
> 
> ...



Why is it that every single website I go to is filled with far left wing liberal bleeding heart sissies? Even a forum about FIGHTING is filled with them.Its ridiculous.Its like, all liberals do with their time is post on forums, and give long winded speeches about how evil republicans are, how obama is the second coming of jesus christ, and how we should all be homosexuals.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

_Destruction_ said:


> Why is it that every single website I go to is filled with far left wing liberal bleeding heart sissies? Even a forum about FIGHTING is filled with them.Its ridiculous.Its like, all liberals do with their time is post on forums, and give long winded speeches about how evil republicans are, how obama is the second coming of jesus christ, and how we should all be homosexuals.


Haha... You prove my point exactly.

Should I generalize you back? 

Ummm... Bush is great, Mccain is great(he must be, he was a POW), Lets take away all rights from all the queers, liberals, atheists, muslims, the french... in fact, lets just kill everyone that is different from us and doesn't fit into our narrow point of view.

If it fits you, congratulations. You are officially the epitome of a stereotyped right-wing conservative. 

If it doesn't fit you, isn't it annoying how I lumped you in with all "those people?" 

Try not to generalize. It makes you look ignorant and foolish. 

And as to your question, 


> Why is it that every single website I go to is filled with far left wing liberal bleeding heart sissies?


 I guess the answer would be that despite your shortcomings, you gravitate towards people that are more tolerant and intelligent than yourself. 



> big⋅ot
> /ˈbɪgət/ Show Spelled Pronunciation [big-uht] Show IPA Pronunciation
> –noun
> a person who is utterly intolerant of any differing creed, belief, or opinion.


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

*I know this is a political thread and people tend to get a little heated in them but please do not resort to personal attacks and this goes to everyone.

MLS*


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Dude I want to apologize for attacking you. I'm sorry I get really pissed about people believing things like that and puting it that way. I was half assed drunk when I posted but thats still no excuse. you have a right to your opinion. 




The way this needs to be solved is the christians and catholics and whatevr else religions that think gays are an aboination of God can just say "oh hey we wont marry you under our religion" but it's uterrly unconstitutional to NOT allow gay marriage. The only reason it's outlawed at a federal level is because Bush is a conservitive Christian. I on the other hand am not. And i would assume most gays are not, since that would be blashphemy an dwhatnot. So just dont marry them in your religion. Big whoop im sure they could care less but just because their life style is different than ours doesn't mean that they should have different rights. It'd be like saying Vegans can't vote. seriously its just outrageous to me.


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

I was reading this thread and it takes a big turn from the beginning in which they are talking about mma fighters views on the presidential election and all of the sudden it was about homosexuality. I have to say I was unaware of prop 8. I was late coming to the thread, because I was so tired from working on President-elect Obama's campaign. I do think that politics in America has gone to a bad place. While my ideology is liberal in most regards, I don't think conservatives are evil, racist people hatching plots to ruin our country. I think if we could all learn to respectfully disagree, we'd be a lot better off.


----------

